# Can anyone help me???



## Kbuss (Oct 3, 2008)

One of my providers has written out Ear Irrigation on the encounter form and I am having a hard time finding a CPT code for it. Can anyone help me??


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Oct 3, 2008)

There is some excellent information on this from a previous post... 

https://www.aapc.com/MemberArea/forums/showthread.php?p=24392


----------



## hollybarrett (Oct 3, 2008)

*ear irrigation*

By ear irrigation, do you mean cerumen impaction removal?  If so, use 69210
otherwise removal of nonimpacted cerumen is not reported separately.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 3, 2008)

*Ear irrigation*

Unless he used instruments to remove impacted cerumen, this is just an E/M visit.  "Irrigation" does *NOT* equal 69210.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------

